# Are these numbers any good?



## flamed73 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am 87Kg, 16years old. And Im wondering if these 1RM's are any good.

Bench Press: 60KG

Deadlift: 160KG

Squat: 90KG


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

deadlifts good..


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> deadlifts good..


Depends what his form is like. lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

For age yes, for weight not so (apart from dl).


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

As said already decent lifts for you age especially DL (providing good form) would have expected a stronger squat considering your dead lift weight. Keep working at it  good start considering your Age


----------



## flamed73 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thats the highest Ive tryed for squat  The day I was doing my 1 Rep's i felt like my legs were going to give way so I stopped at 90.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Get the bench up and the answer for 16yo is yes!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

16 years old mate that's sound. Ur on the right track just by the fact that you are squatting and deadlifting!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm abit of the opposite mate (16 too)

Bench 1rp 75kg

Deadlift 100kg

Squat 100kg

Your deadlift is brilliant though!


----------



## flamed73 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'm abit of the opposite mate (16 too)
> 
> Bench 1rp 75kg
> 
> ...


 Yours arent too bad 

Im confused as too why my deadlift is so much higher then my squat :S ?


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

flamed73 said:


> Yours arent too bad
> 
> Im confused as too why my deadlift is so much higher then my squat :S ?


maybe do the deadlift and squat 1RM on separate days, or even do the squat again when you are fresh


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

flamed73 said:


> Yours arent too bad
> 
> Im confused as too why my deadlift is so much higher then my squat :S ?


Dude my deadlift is a lot heavier than my squat. Always has been mate. If you're like me, you're a natural deadlifter.

Some people are natural deadlifters, some are natural squatters. I know a lot of people who out squat their deadlift.

Hold your head up high with that 160kg deadlift at 16 y/o dude, just make sure you're not hitching! 

Welcome to the deadlift club dude!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

That sounds average and maybe slightly above with deadlift tbh. i could do similar figures, not the deadlift tho. at 17/18 i could do 85Kg on bench, funnily enough im weaker now a year on through dieting


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

T_Woody said:


> That sounds average and maybe slightly above with deadlift tbh. i could do similar figures, not the deadlift tho. at 17/18 i could do 85Kg on bench, funnily enough im weaker now a year on through dieting


I know that feeling lol


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

you doing well bro you 16 years old  well done just enjoy your training and keep focused and im sure you be just fine, well done.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

How you looking at 87 kg mate?

Bench i was doing slightly more it shot up when i started cgbp

Deadlift i was doing more 160 for 8 was my first ever deadlift but i was on test e at 17

didnt start squatting till i was 17 and a half dont think i was doing that tho mate well done


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Good dealifting, For 16 be happy with all them. How tall are you?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

That's good mate, my deadlift is loads more than my squat so dont worry!


----------



## flamed73 (Jun 4, 2011)

im about 5 foot 10  My squat is 110kg  I dont it today.

Before I was boosting my calories but it didnt work too well it went straight to my stomach, ive got a flabby gut that im trying to lose but everywhere im quite lean.


----------

